# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Hack Au Stars – nhảy chế độ 3k full perfect và các tính năng hot khác

## vipkongtu

Bài viết: Hack Au Stars – nhảy chế độ 3k full perfect và các tính năng hot khác

Au Stars game âm nhạc đỉnh cao đã ra mắt chính thức vào ngày 26/10/2016 một tựa game được rất nhiều bạn trẻ ua thích. Game không chỉ phù hợp với mọi lứa tuổi ngay cả các em gái nhỏ cũng đam mê và ưa thích! Au Stars với nhà phát hành game độc quyền đó chính là VTC. Mang tầm cỡ lớn với audition, aumobile thì Au Stars cũng là 1 con đẻ không kém cạnh gì! 1 nhà phát hành đã có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm về game âm nhạc này thì Au Stars không cần bàn cãi gì về chất lượng! Hôm nay mình sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn hack Au Stars mới nhất!



Giới thiệu qua về bản au stars hack
Cũng như các game khác đặc biệt là bản hack 3k au star cùng với chăng lứa cũng đã hack thành công và nay tiếp đến  Au Stars cũng không phải là một ngoại lệ! Là game do VTC phát hành tuy nhiên cũng như trên PC hay Mobile thì cũng có khá nhiều lỗi và chỉ cần tìm tòi chút bạn sẽ có thể hack được với những tựa game như này! Và hôm nay mình sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn bản Hack game Au Stars cho Android và cả IOS đều thành công 100% và không bị phát hiện cũng như khóa nick các bạn yên tâm khi sử dụng!



Chức năng của bản Hack Au Stars
Bản hack Au Stars là một sản phẩm độc quyền by haiduong.pro và do nhóm hack tiky thực hiện hack! Sau đây là một vài chức năng trong bản hack game au stars lần này:

hack perfect trong tất cả các chế độ nhảy
hack auto tự nhảy tất cả các map
hack mua đồ trong shop miễn phí
hack kim cương au stars mới nhất
hack sao au stars chưa bị fix
Hack chế độ nhảy 3k au stars
……………………………..



Tải hack au stars
Ngoài các chức năng trên thì còn một và chức năng khá hot khác trong bản hack au stars lần này! Một điều khá đặc biệt của bản au star hack là có menu cho bạn tự do tùy chỉnh bật tắt trước khi vào phòng bắt đầu và có thể bật tắt trong lúc đang nhảy! thật tuyệt vời phải không nào! và mình sẽ chỉ tặng miễn phí cho 50 bạn nhanh tay like, share và tag 5 người bạn ở chế độ công khai sớm nhất nhé! sau đó để lại facebook ở dưới mình check đã share và tag chưa và gửi cho. Còn lại mình sẽ bán 50k ở mục bán hack (Sẽ update hack free cho những lần ra phiên bản mới về sau) Các bạn hãy nhanh tay sở hữu cho mình bản hack nào! Chúc các bạn chơi game vui vẻ!

Nguồn: https://haiduong.pro/hack-au-stars-h...o-android-ios/

----------

